# surfchunker.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Got 2 deer to work up tomorrow and will save a pound of loin for the jerky. Will try your recipe.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

why not ... wish I had your luck ... only thing I seen this morning was a pair of grey foxes working a holler ....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not me. Son gotem. I'm jest bummin meat.


----------

